# Glo frogs



## bugmankeith (Dec 19, 2009)

If having glo fish wasn't enough, by me they are now selling glo frogs (dyed albino african clawed frogs) Crazy right!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&tbnw=133&prev=/images?q=glo+frogs&hl=en&um=1


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 20, 2009)

Disgraceful 

Things people do to make money, not sure who's worse the people who do this or those who buy them cos they think its "cool" with not a second thought for the animal and the process it went through to look like this.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Dec 20, 2009)

That's right up there with painted shells for hemit crabs.....not taking in the welfare of the animal. YUCK!!


----------



## blazetown (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it would be sick if someone actually did something cool like say adding some firefly or glow worm DNA to the ACF. If your going to mutilate the animal you might as well go all out and just alter its DNA to make the animal actually phosphorescent.


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 21, 2009)

It's weird, but on another site I posted this, and all the replies said i;m overreacting about it, that it's ok since it doesn't harm the frogs. I disagree especially if they are injected with dye.

Around here in the U.S. there are so many places the frogs could be released an live, so I dont think people realize what would happen if that occurred and if this glow trait was passed on, the frogs would be easy targets for birds/fish. 

All people think is if they are in our house nothing bad happens, but if your going to sell something, you have to think what happens IF they get loose into the wild and about the animals welfare.

I guess there are always two sides to an argument.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 21, 2009)

I've seen them at an importer's facility recently, except that these had hearts and letters painted (tatoo'd) on them.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thats sick, dyeing is a horrible process, and unlike the glofish these frogs are not genetically altered...


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have an issue with the fish, since it's genetically altered.  Dying seems crueler.  I'd rather they were actually like the zebra danios, and not like the painted glass fish they inject.   Plus these frogs can live 16 or so years if taken care of properly.  What does the dye do to their life expectancy?


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 27, 2009)

pouchedrat said:


> What does the dye do to their life expectancy?


I guess we'll have to wait and see nobody is sure yet exactly. Unless you buy one you'll never really know.


----------



## ZephAmp (Dec 27, 2009)

I personally hate the dyed frogs. However, there seems to be a small amount of gene injected clawed frogs out there. (Two of which are in my possesion.) 
I'm currently working on a breeding project to see if the frogs I have were dyed (their coloration isn't patchy like the one in the pic, their eyes have the coloration as well, as do their joints.)


----------



## bugmankeith (Dec 28, 2009)

Whats scary is if they got into wild populations and its passed on in generations, these frogs will be easy targets, but the population will go down if areas are full of glowing frogs.


----------



## Matt K (Dec 28, 2009)

Glo-frogs!  Cool...

Mankind has already done more damage to the planet than we as a species are willing to ever repair, so my vote is to just enjoy the ride (or whats left of it).


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 31, 2009)

The dye will certainly decrease their life expectancy if they don't die from the process itself which most of them do.  Think about it.  Amphibians have very permeable skin to any kind of chemical and here we are, injecting a dye that is probably toxic and will be absorbed through the system of the frog.

The glofrogs will not have glo-offspring because they are dyed and tattooed and not genetically altered.  If they are released, they will probably be picked off by a predator as you said.


----------



## ZephAmp (Dec 31, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> The glofrogs will not have glo-offspring because they are dyed and tattooed and not genetically altered.


If they were genetically altered they would produce "Glofrog" offspring, and that's what I'm trying to test.


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 31, 2009)

ZephAmp said:


> If they were genetically altered they would produce "Glofrog" offspring, and that's what I'm trying to test.


Ah I see, I got confused jumping back and forth between the subject of dyeing and genetic altering 

On another note, I've seen dead glofish in baggies of water and they turn the water neon colors.  Wouldn't that imply there is still dyeing or is it the gene they use to alter changes the color of their bodily fluids as well?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 31, 2009)

LeilaNami said:


> Ah I see, I got confused jumping back and forth between the subject of dyeing and genetic altering
> 
> On another note, I've seen dead glofish in baggies of water and they turn the water neon colors.  Wouldn't that imply there is still dyeing or is it the gene they use to alter changes the color of their bodily fluids as well?


I think that would imply that they were dyed... though I have never had a glofish die on me so I dont know  Actually I never had one at all


----------

